# My college studies and beyond.



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

This is just some guidance I need on what to possibly study in college for the winter semester. 



For as long as I can remember I've always wanted to be a hardcore scientist, I've always been good at science and I have a deep love for it. You would think it would be the best possible choice, but I don't know if I can simply be "the guy in the lab coat" I'd need more from a job then just that.

If I were a scientist I'd be stuck in one spot (usually), and not socialize or really keep me satisfied. 

I want to move around, have an important job, it must be hard (I don't want an easy job). I'd get bored any other way.

Should I just stick with the science because I love it as subjects and knowledge, but hate it as a job, or go for something (suggestions please) more fitting for me?


Any help would be great doods.


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow (Aug 15, 2009)

Hmm....I obviously don't have muhc experience on this, but it sounds like you'd really enjoy something that involves science. Why don't you go maybe for some type of doctor?
Or is it the lab science which explodes and goes boom that you like?


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Do NOT go for something you would hate as a job. You'll just end up getting a job you hate and you'll be miserable for years. Do something you ENJOY. Nothing is worse than a job you don't enjoy.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Most degrees have a broad selection of careers you can potentially go into. Maybe pursue a science-related degree that involves working with people? For example, civil engineering, chemical engineering, neurology, etc. I'm very much a humanities girl so I can't offer you specific details, but there are lots of science lovers on PC! :happy:


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

X ray Tech. it's a 2 year school. The pay is stellar. The practical science application is enjoyable. or Sonographer or anything in this direction like radiology. X ray techs have good schedlues. You can do it in a 2 year community college program. Don't fall for the jerks who want you to pay out 30000 dollars b/c it's nonsense. They need X ray techs really bad right now and you can hop jobs after you do it for a while. You get to work in a hospital, interact with and joke with people to lighten them up and also can basically make your schedule. I read about how flexible the scheduling is. You seriously can't go wrong with this because after you get the medical background and decide you want to do something else, you can use all the science courses you took to start a new program while doing part time x ray tech jobs. They make like 30 bucks an hour and are in high demand.


What you do right now is something quick and then you can figure out what you really want. All the science prerequs will be covered for your next career change.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, I'm hoping to stay somewhat in the science career. I just can't have anything boring (like teaching or research). The X-ray tech seems interesting, and I'll check it out.

The only other job idea I had was working for the government, possibly in the law enforcement area. It would allow me to do some science and still have fun.


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

Environmental Engineering maybe? (That's my major).

I'll give you a brief description of the degree:



> In broadest terms, the field of *Environmental Engineering* is concerned with understanding the impacts of human activities on the public health, natural environmental quality, and natural resources and with developing the scientific basis for identifying, analyzing, solving, mitigating, or managing environmental problems caused by human activities. The field emerged as a separate engineering discipline during the middle third of the 20th century in response to widespread public concern about water and air pollution and increasingly extensive environmental quality degradation. However, its roots extend back to early efforts in public health engineering in the late 19th century, and to ancient times with regard to urban drinking water systems.


So basically, it involves laboratory work (water testing, air pollution control, analysis), while also dealing with people (presentations, getting together with doctors, scientists, engineers and politicians).

And they pay pretty good, might I add.


----------



## Rushing Wind (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, don't know what you mean by "science" bc there are many different types. However, if you wanna work with people, get paid well, work possibly with law enforcement, in science, and have a relatively important job, you could consider criminal psychology. Its a science, but its not a hard science--its harder to figure out (people, I mean), and yet there is a definite pattern. If you do a good enough job, you help in courts, crime scenes and (potentially) higher government corporations. You'd work with doctors, law enforcement, government officials, criminals (obviously), etc. etc. etc.

:mellow:Meh, its worth talking to an adviser over if it sounds interesting. Good luck, Sheenster!


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

You should be a test pilot of some kind (some kind, as in, not just for planes). Like Gordon Freeman. He was a scientist.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Let me get my crowbar.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

FBI my friend!


----------

